# What is Golden's equivalent to Boulder's Pearl St?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I asked for some info from all you bubbas a few weeks ago about Boulder or LoDo and I appreciate all the replies. I have it narrowed down to a 1908-built Denver square home in LoDo (Congress/City Park) and 2 homes newer homes in Boulder in the Palo Park and Northcreek/Noble Park subdivisions. Well, now to add more complexity into my decision (after reading some of the other threads in this forum about Golden), I want to give a cursory check of Golden because you can get a hell a lot of home for the money compared to Boulder and DT Denver. Is there a "main" street in Golden like there is in Boulder? Thanks again.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Sort of*



Ride-Fly said:


> I asked for some info from all you bubbas a few weeks ago about Boulder or LoDo and I appreciate all the replies. I have it narrowed down to a 1908-built Denver square home in LoDo (Congress/City Park) and 2 homes newer homes in Boulder in the Palo Park and Northcreek/Noble Park subdivisions. Well, now to add more complexity into my decision (after reading some of the other threads in this forum about Golden), I want to give a cursory check of Golden because you can get a hell a lot of home for the money compared to Boulder and DT Denver. Is there a "main" street in Golden like there is in Boulder? Thanks again.


It is called Washington Street. Some decent restaurants, Clear Creek runs past and has a decent park nearby. The college is a couple of blocks west (Colorado School of Mines) of Washington. The difference is that traffic is allowed in Washington, while Pearl Street has the pedestrian mall. Don't let the "Howdy Folks" archway in downtown deter you. 

Although I live in Boulder, I really like Golden.

Edit: Should read "Howdy Folks" and not "Howdy Partner"


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hey PDex, Thanks.*



PDex said:


> It is called Washington Street. Some decent restaurants, Clear Creek runs past and has a decent park nearby. The college is a couple of blocks west (Colorado School of Mines) of Washington. The difference is that traffic is allowed in Washington, while Pearl Street has the pedestrian mall. Don't let the "Howdy Folks" archway in downtown deter you.
> 
> Although I live in Boulder, I really like Golden.
> 
> Edit: Should read "Howdy Folks" and not "Howdy Partner"


I read one of your replies where you stated that you would move out of Boulder if you could (if the family would sign off on it). You stated that "it has changed too much". How has it changed to your dislike? I've been here quite a few times to visit the GF and although it has it's limitations (Pearl St is the only happening spot in town that is not exculsively college kids, i.e. west of campus), it seems like a great little town. Lots of outdoor activities. Where would you move if you could?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Yup, the main drag is Washington Street but make no mistake, it is no Pearl Street (and I actually think that's a good thing). That whole area around Washington, around the School of Mines campus, etc. has some great old homes. Getting a couple of miles out of there it gets much more subdivision-like.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hi JTolleson,*



jtolleson said:


> Yup, the main drag is Washington Street but make no mistake, it is no Pearl Street (and I actually think that's a good thing). That whole area around Washington, around the School of Mines campus, etc. has some great old homes. Getting a couple of miles out of there it gets much more subdivision-like.


Thanks for your past inputs. As you can tell, I've been gathering lots of info from all of you. I recall that you don't much care for Boulder either but you didn't elaborate for fear of starting a flame war. Anyhow, I would like some of your thoughts about why Denver over Boulder so if you wouldn't mind and have the time, can you send me private message through this site?? Or even why Golden over Boulder. Please feel free to "let it all out there" so to speak. My instincts are telling me Denver but I am not one to trust my instincts when it comes to financial stuff!! LOL. Ride ON!!!


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Golden - love it*

Over the last 10 years I've grown to enjoy Golden a lot. I've lived in Evergreen for 15 years, but I'm in Golden all the time for riding and meals. Compared to Boulder - apples and oranges. Golden is smaller and quieter. Easy access to Denver metro, foothills, and I-70. It has its share of older (some real old) homes around downtown and Mines, some typical ranch style 50's & 60's construction that is begging for upgrading, some newer or new homes on the north end, south end, and condo/townhomes in between. I think there are nice opportunities to buy and upgrade. Just my two cents. 

Cheers--


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Launch pad*

Golden has at least two great road bike routes to recommend it: Lookout Mountain and the Lariat loop (go west on 19th St.), and east on 13th Street (becomes 32nd St by the Coors plant, right at Simms to 26th and left, right at Perry to 23rd and left down to Confluence Park and downtown Denver).

Lookout Mountain is a great, fun climb, and 13th is the best bike access to downtown Denver from the west. Nice community, road bike heaven.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Don't Forget*



jrepko said:


> Golden has at least two great road bike routes to recommend it: Lookout Mountain and the Lariat loop (go west on 19th St.), and east on 13th Street (becomes 32nd St by the Coors plant, right at Simms to 26th and left, right at Perry to 23rd and left down to Confluence Park and downtown Denver).
> 
> Lookout Mountain is a great, fun climb, and 13th is the best bike access to downtown Denver from the west. Nice community, road bike heaven.


Don't forget the Clear Creek Bike Path, on which you can get from downtown Golden to downtown Denver without ever stopping (by connecting to the Platte River Path).

Golden is really great, but prices have been escalating the past few years. The new construction is $500K and up. There are still great older houses available, but real estate is pretty hot there.

Compared to Boulder, better mountain biking, less attitude, smaller community. Closer to skiing, closer to Denver. Cheaper real estate. Not as many restaurants/bars, and few places to buy beads and get your chakras checked. 

One thing to watch out for is that the governor(Governor Bill Pavement) and the head of the Department of Transportation(Tom "I don't care what the studies say" Norton) seem hell bent on running a six lane freeway through Golden. Golden doesn't want it, it isn't needed, but it appears that the asphalt and road construction industry run the state, and the current huge road project in the Denver area is about to end. 

YMMV.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*I would move*

I work out of my home, so technically I could live anywhere *I* wanted. My wife is a native Boulderite and I have been here for almost 27 years. If I had my druthers I'd live in the hills - Ridgway and the Dallas Divide areas are two of my favorites. Along the Front Range, I like the Perry Park area and the area of Morrison south of town (closer to The Fort restaurant). To give some of the Boulder posters heartburn, I think that some of the areas in Colorado Springs are magnificent. 

The town has changed and has become more intolerant. There was a "live and let live" attitude that has given way to nosiness and general disapproval if you don't buy-in to the persona of the town. A quick example: for a while we had people going around and looking in our trash and recycling bins. If, God forbid, we had a milk jug in the trash instead of recycling a note would be taped on our front door. Once we had someone knock on our door and tell me about my lack of recycling zealousness. I told her I didn't care and she started on a big monologue. I excused myself and closed the door. 

There are many people in this town who want to tell you how to live, what your child should have for lunch (and how to pack it), what to drive, when you can drive it, and how you are wrong for buying the Zipp 404s instead of Campy Protons. . In addition there is a sort of condescension for people who live outside the city limits (Broomfield, Louisville, etc). 

That said, It IS a great place to live. I live in the SW part of town and I can be on trails in 30 seconds. It is kind of an insulated area and I don't have to deal with Pearl Street, the Hill, or the attitudes. I get to see deer, bear, fox. I have trail running out of my door. I occasionally see Frank Shorter, Dave Scott, and others running nearby. The live and let live attitude seems to live on in our neighborhood. 

I used to work with one of the sons of Walt Roberts. Walt is the founder of NCAR. Walt's wife Janet was Mayor in the 70s and 80s. I once asked him if he thought that the town had changed too much. He told me "Everyplace changes - can you find a place that is better?" It has stuck with me and I guess I am stuck in Boulder.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> I work out of my home, so technically I could live anywhere *I* wanted. My wife is a native Boulderite and I have been here for almost 27 years. If I had my druthers I'd live in the hills - Ridgway and the Dallas Divide areas are two of my favorites. Along the Front Range, I like the Perry Park area and the area of Morrison south of town (closer to The Fort restaurant). To give some of the Boulder posters heartburn, I think that some of the areas in Colorado Springs are magnificent.
> 
> The town has changed and has become more intolerant. There was a "live and let live" attitude that has given way to nosiness and general disapproval if you don't buy-in to the persona of the town. A quick example: for a while we had people going around and looking in our trash and recycling bins. If, God forbid, we had a milk jug in the trash instead of recycling a note would be taped on our front door. Once we had someone knock on our door and tell me about my lack of recycling zealousness. I told her I didn't care and she started on a big monologue. I excused myself and closed the door.
> 
> ...


My wife grew up in Boulder as well--Jeezus...where do you live in Boulder....sure it's changed a lot, but my neighborhood is nothing like what you described. Basically a live and let live kind of place. Lots of kids and families. Do you live off the Hill by any chance? I've heard that the Hill association are virtual Nazis about noisy college kids and such. My view is that if you decide to live in an area by the college campus you should be prepared for a little noise. College students will be college students. I live in N. Boulder to the W of Broadway in the Wonderland Lake area. Love it. I always hear people b*tchhing about the People's Republic and all that, but overall I can't think of many places I'd rather live. The only reason I can see someone not liking it here is that they are jealous of people that can afford to live here, hate liberals, hate restrictive building codes or that they like to live in gated communities with ultra-restrictive HOAs like Highlands Ranch in Denver. Nightlife? hell after kids what is that? Maybe that's the reason people like Denver better? Dunno...I lived on capitol hill in Denver for 5 years when I was single. It was nice, but nothing to write home about. And talk about change--when I lived in Denver (late 80s) the Lodo area was a place filled with empty warehouses and bums. 

Anyway...my biased 2c. Personally I'd never choose to live in Lodo over Boulder, but I have 2 kids, enjoy the recreation opportunites here that I don't have to drive to get to and don't really dig living in a big city. YMMV.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*My neighborhood is not like that*

The busy bodies typically come from elsewhere. The woman who was doing this was from North Boulder - she would generally follow the Western Disposal schedule around town. One of my neighbors works for the Sheriffs Dept and she was pissing everyone off from Yarmouth to Gillespie. ;-)

As I mentioned, my neighborhood (at the base of the mesa in Devils Thumb) is not like the rest of town. There are some original homeowners here and everyone gets along wonderfully. I don't necessarily agree with your statements that the reasons people would not want to live here. I generally don't like how the city is run. There is a general level of hipocracy from the city council and a "we know whats best for you" attitude. Two examples: How was the city able to build on a wetland for the recycling center, and if the council is so interested in forcing "affordable housing" into neighborhoods that don't want it, let's see council members put it in their neighborhoods first. Up until recently the city website listed the city council as "Your Leaders" not "Your Representatives". Pure arrogance. 

Last time I checked, all city council members live west of Broadway, north of Baseline and south of Linden. I don't think that is representative of the city.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> The busy bodies typically come from elsewhere. The woman who was doing this was from North Boulder - she would generally follow the Western Disposal schedule around town. One of my neighbors works for the Sheriffs Dept and she was pissing everyone off from Yarmouth to Gillespie. ;-)
> 
> As I mentioned, my neighborhood (at the base of the mesa in Devils Thumb) is not like the rest of town. There are some original homeowners here and everyone gets along wonderfully. I don't necessarily agree with your statements that the reasons people would not want to live here. I generally don't like how the city is run. There is a general level of hipocracy from the city council and a "we know whats best for you" attitude. Two examples: How was the city able to build on a wetland for the recycling center, and if the council is so interested in forcing "affordable housing" into neighborhoods that don't want it, let's see council members put it in their neighborhoods first. Up until recently the city website listed the city council as "Your Leaders" not "Your Representatives". Pure arrogance.
> 
> Last time I checked, all city council members live west of Broadway, north of Baseline and south of Linden. I don't think that is representative of the city.


Yeah I'd agree with some of that. As for that lady...sounds like she needs more to do with her time. Yeah...there are always some crazy people with too much time on their hands. You'll find them in any town. 

Agree about the city council and that there is some NIMBYism and such, but if the alternative is to allow unopposed development like Rock Creek then I'll take our city's craziness over that. Right now in our neighborhood there is a big protest from a small group over the proposed (and badly needed) bike path extention on Broadway between Iris and Norwood. Evidently it would cost too much to widen the section between Linden and Norwood (the big hill) so they are proposing making that section 2-lane for cars and then once it hits Linden it splits back into 4 way--the people who leave East of B-way on Norwood say they need that other lane to turn left onto Broadway heading South. In any event--right now I just ride the sidewalks there because riding on Broadway in that section just isn't a good option unless you are going downhill and even then the cars usually are going 15MPH over the speed limit. 

So overall I agree it ain't perfect, but I like it. What city is perfect?

// By the way...70 degrees yesterday and snow today? What's up with this weather?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Ride-Fly said:


> Thanks for your past inputs. As you can tell, I've been gathering lots of info from all of you. I recall that you don't much care for Boulder either but you didn't elaborate for fear of starting a flame war. Anyhow, I would like some of your thoughts about why Denver over Boulder so if you wouldn't mind and have the time, can you send me private message through this site?? Or even why Golden over Boulder. Please feel free to "let it all out there" so to speak. My instincts are telling me Denver but I am not one to trust my instincts when it comes to financial stuff!! LOL. Ride ON!!!


I'm somewhat with BJII, people that don't live here complain because they can't afford it. Think of it this way, boulder is kind of like a exclusive club, The people outside complain about it becuase they aren't in, and the people inside complain, because its the fashonable thing to do. Everyone I know that lives here by choice (not a college student) complains constantly about boulder, yet, they don't leave, it's a very strange situation... THey might even work in Denver, but they aren't moving... Just allot of complaining. 

Anyways, I live on the vaunted hill, duhn duhnn duhnnnnnnn, and about 3-4 months ago some one lit up a couch in the middle of the street (not my street, but a couple streets up), it's noisy on friday night, unless there is snow on the ground, then it's a bit quieter. A girl I was dating said she couldn't sleep because of the noise, so we didn't sleep much when we were at my house, but really it's not that bad, imho, I've always been able to fall asleep when I wanted to. No nutjobs knock on my door that have dug through my trash, read my mail or any other garbage, no one has come to my door to try to convert me to their religon of choice either, which is a welcome change to other places I've lived. There's the soriety house that chants about once a month, that's slightly annoying, but atleast we all know that they are free thinkers. I've never been bothered here at all, well directly, the noise I guess could be considered a bother, but that's just because of where I live in boulder, not because of anything inherant to boulder as a whole.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> So overall I agree it ain't perfect, but I like it. What city is perfect?
> 
> // By the way...70 degrees yesterday and snow today? What's up with this weather?


Exactly. 


The weather? It's colorado, it's supposed to be like this.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

FTF said:


> " The people outside complain about it becuase they aren't in, and the people inside complain, because its the fashonable thing to do. Everyone I know that lives here by choice (not a college student) complains constantly about boulder, yet, they don't leave, it's a very strange situation... THey might even work in Denver, but they aren't moving... Just allot of complaining.


Not to pick on what you said, but you just confirmed my hypothesis. Most people outside of Boulder don't complain because they're jealous. This is exactly what I said in my previous post: there is an arrogance, a condesencion directed at people who live outside of Boulder. That statement sounds like something from a bad afterschool special. Most people's main interest is MAKING FUN of Boulder and the people who live here. Otherwise, most people living outside of Boulder don't give a rat's rectum about Boulder. Thanks for confirming and exhibiting stereotypical comments and behavior. 

Perhaps I am complaining, but I am not whining. As I mentioned earlier, I would move if the family bought off on it. The town has changed - not for the better. I personally know two former city council members (Bob Greenlee and Spense Havlick). These guys and others had a vision for the city - a vision that resulted in one of the most livable cities in the country. There is no more vision and entropy has taken over.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> There is no more vision and entropy has taken over.


Quite a depressing outlook you have there. Maybe you should move? Personally I don't think it's all as bad as you seem to think. Have there been changes? Sure. Are they all for the worse? Not in my opinion. Is Boulder doomed? Hardly...though you are free to disagree. 

BTW....if you have such a vision why aren't you running for city council? I would probably vote for you.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Its only depressing*

if you think it is terminal. I don't. I could never get elected in Boulder: don't live in the right part of town , I won't pander to PLAN-Boulder or the Sierra Club, and these posts would come back and haunt me. Look at the problems Richard Polk had. 

Rant off and a sincere apology to the original poster for hijacking this thread.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

PDex said:


> Not to pick on what you said, but you just confirmed my hypothesis. Most people outside of Boulder don't complain because they're jealous. This is exactly what I said in my previous post: there is an arrogance, a condesencion directed at people who live outside of Boulder. That statement sounds like something from a bad afterschool special. Most people's main interest is MAKING FUN of Boulder and the people who live here. Otherwise, most people living outside of Boulder don't give a rat's rectum about Boulder. Thanks for confirming and exhibiting stereotypical comments and behavior.
> 
> Perhaps I am complaining, but I am not whining. As I mentioned earlier, I would move if the family bought off on it. The town has changed - not for the better. I personally know two former city council members (Bob Greenlee and Spense Havlick). These guys and others had a vision for the city - a vision that resulted in one of the most livable cities in the country. There is no more vision and entropy has taken over.


BTW, I didn't mean that boulder WAS a club, etc.... It was just a easy way of explaining my thinking on the matter, the two distingushable roles, etc, I didn't mean to come off arogant, although I knew that it could be taken that way, but whatever. It does seem like everyone that lives here complains about it, everyone, becuase they are expected to, and that everyone outside complains about it, personally, if it was so bad, I should be the only one living here, well me and BJ apparently. Infact a day dosen't go by that someone dosen't complain about it to me, usually it's something like, "annoying thing, oh well that's just Boulder".


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Golden has NO equivilant to Pearl St. Washingtn Street is about 4 block long, 2 biker bars (leather not lycra) 4 other bars but 1 is burned down, some nice little shops and a small historic district. other than that, the housing is hodge podge adn the possiblilty of an UNfreeway running tight through the heart of town. If you are looking for night life, Golden isn't for you. If you are looking for a historic district house, your options are limited. Don't get me wrong, I love Golden, spent the best years of my life there, college. I have since moved to the other side of North Table Mountain. Seems there is a little more urban planning in place there.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Since I've already hijacked this thread to hell and probably confirmed that all Boulderites are contentious aholes I thought I'd share a Boulder dictionary with y'all:

http://www.boulder.net/~mondo/glossary.html

Might help to understand us. We're an exclusive bunch after all 

*Goo**dbye, Cruel Boulder! Letter, *_n._ a standard form of letter-to-the editor appearing with dreadful regularity in Boulder's papers. Its author bitterly and ritually denounces Boulder's expensive housing/low wages (due solely, of course, to the willful selfishness and relentless *greed* [see below] of everyone else in town), the unfriendliness of the men/women and/or difficultry of making friends/getting laid, the snobbishness of the neighborhoods, insensitivity/hypersensitivity of local government, craziness of the drivers/bicyclists/skateboarders, lack of racial/ethnic/political diversity, failure to appreciate art/music/skateboards/graffiti, incompetence/overzealousness of the police etc. Such letters traditionally conclude with an ultimatum that in another two or three years the writer is really, no kidding, going to move away from Boulder and never, ever come back so there. See BARS.

*Boulder Abusive Relationship Syndrome, BARS, *_n. _The town has its dedicated core of bitter detractors who can't seem to tear themselves away, like the characters in Buñuel's "The Exterminating Angel." See Goodbye, Cruel Boulder letter.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

PDex said:


> hipocracy from the city council


I’m on the same page with Pdex. There appears to be a lot of defense on the flaw of Boulder in this forum, in many ways should be a big hint. I grew up in NY, I’ve lived in Seattle (8 yrs), SF (4yrs), and currently Boulder (5 years). Boulder is the bottom of rank list. Pdex mentioned “hipocracy from the city council” but hypocrisy also applies to the general population of Boulder. Boulder is known for “support the locals” and yet you see them in Target, Starbucks, REI, and Olive Garden. My kid’s school received a 20k donation last year but sum went directly to the classes that donator children attend. This is an on going incident to other Boulder schools. Here’s another saying “We’re all about diversity but just don’t live next to me”. The list goes on and on. I wouldn’t recommend Boulder to anyone. I still reside Boulder only because I’m tired of moving plus It’s much cheaper to live here than to go back to previous residences. If you got the patient, move to Boulder and see for yourself. You won’t know until you get a taste of it.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Oy. Amazingly, everyone keeps confirming my original thesis. The city is no longer a live and let live kind of town. Who bloody cares where people shop or eat or drink coffee? Who F*CKING cares?


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

Chill out PDex. I think Noël is supporting your thesis.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

PDex said:


> Oy. Amazingly, everyone keeps confirming my original thesis. The city is no longer a live and let live kind of town. Who bloody cares where people shop or eat or drink coffee? Who F*CKING cares?


Chill out PDex. I think Noël is supporting your thesis


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DirtFace said:


> Chill out PDex. I think Noël is supporting your thesis


Guess some people have to have something to bit*h about. I like it here. I wish all the grumps and detractors would move somewhere else. There is a saying that if you don't have big problems to distract you then you'll have lots of small problems to deal with. Seems that the stuff PD and others are complaining about is pretty small potatoes compared to other cities.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Dudes, I didn't mean to start a war...*

Hey PDex, Bocephous, et al, thanks for all your thoughts. I realize that no city, town, or village is perfect. Boulder seems to me like a great place to live, even though the real estate is kinda out of control, though nowhere near as bad as Cali. As far as attitude, I haven't been here long enough to experience. But from my limited experience here, I would say it is a lot better than SoCal. At least people say hi to each other when passing on the streets. In LA, no acknowledgement whatsoever. Anyhow, hope PDex and Bo never meet in the streets or else Boulder will become the Wild Wild West once again!! LOL. Peace and Ride ON!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Anyhow, hope PDex and Bo never meet in the streets or else Boulder will become the Wild Wild West once again!! LOL. Peace and Ride ON!!


Nah...we'd probably get along fine. I have no problem with people who have different opinions than mine. One of my kid's best friend's dad is with the Cato Institute and we manage to get along OK despite our poilitical differences.


----------



## Longfrog (Nov 9, 2005)

*Boulder County vs. Denver & plug for longmont*

I have just recently moved from Denver (City Park) area to Longmont in Boulder County. I think you have to ask yourself what kind of life you want to live. Denver is city living, duh, you deal with traffic, intollerance, stressed out people and the Nuggets. That said, if your in to convenience, shopping, good restaurants and decent night life its not a bad place to live. Keep in mind you are further away from the mountains and solitude. 

We moved to Longmont because we really couldnt afford to live in Boulder. Same house was literally twice as much. This turned out to be a good thing. We love Northern Colorado and particularily Longmont. Longmont is slowly migrating from a cow town to a slightly modern cow town. Has a great main street. Parades down main street are organized at a drop of a hat. Its a great town for a family. I am able to commute on my bike almost throughout the year. Im in the mountains/foothills in 20/30 minutes. Airport in 45 via 470/ Boulder in 15 min. 

With that said, you really can't go wrong with any of your choices. You will still be in Colorado. The difference is will you ride your bike out of the garage or put your bike on the car and drive.

my 2 centz,

longFrong


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*It's the People's Republic of Boulder!*

are you beautiful?

do you drive a Subaru?

Pearl St is fun. The beer selection at the stores doesn't suck.

sorry this doesn't address your initial ?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Nah*

BJ has an opinion, I have an opinion. We meet, we talk, we shrug our shoulders and go on. Live and let live. Mellowness. He doesn't tell me what to do (well except for that Americ - um, Boulder, Love it or Leave it thing) and I don't tell him what to do.


----------

